# My fursona(for those curious)



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

Name: Bandit  ((birth name- Braith Ethian Madrigal))
Age: n/a
Sex: Male
Species: Ferret Hound(Retaining a Mo-anthro form mostly.[human with tail and ears])
Height:5'7''
Weight:137 lbs

Appearance:
- *Hair and fur*: Hair= Dark brown. Fur=butterscotch brown, black, white.
- *Markings*: Has a feather next to his stomach, crescent moon on the base of back of neck.
- *Eye colo*r: Blue-gray
- *Other features*: He has fangs
Behavior and Personality: Jittery, shy most of the time. Obsessive compulsive over treasure and shiny thing, whether they be useless or not.

*Skills*: Using a giant hammer in combat, Manipulating gravity fields and earth elements :3
Weaknesses: Shiny bribery

*Likes*: Shiny things, poptarts, sweet things, crunchy things.
*Dislikes*: Smelly things, Morbidly obese mean people.

*History*: Bandit was born into nobility, his father an arch-duke and his mother a dutchess, they happened to own several large businesses, as well. From birth, he loved rare or shiny things, whether they had worth or not, his father and mother assumed it was a sign that he would be taking over the family business...but it was a result of his familiar being a ferret hound(familiars where he's from are animals that they are fused to at birth). Bandit went into the streets and joined an underground organization called the Royal Guard(not related to the monarchy) and began bounty hunting and hunting for treasure. His Family Owns the Aralia Foundation, which deals in experimental weapons and drugs.

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Punk/alternative
*Picture*: http://i39.tinypic.com/k50ifo.jpg
*Profession*: Treasure Hunter
*Birthdate*: June 15th
*Star sign*: Gemini

*Favorite food*: Chicken
*Favorite drink*: Water
*Favorite weather*: cold, sunny.
*Favorite color*: Pink, red.

*Least liked food*: mushrooms
*Least liked drink*: alchohol
*Least liked location*: swamps
*Least liked weather*: rainy/hot
*Significant other*: Frost Tail
*Orientation*: Homosexual


who DOESNT like shinies?! :'D


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

This might help.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

yay!

thankyou :3

editing now.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey I had that birthday first. 

]:<


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

NUHUH D:


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> NUHUH D:



YEAHUH.

That's cool though, you're the first other person I've met.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

:O

this girl in my calc. class has the same birthday.


I was like TWIN!

and she was like "I'm azn...you is white."


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

What kind of royal family names their kid 'Bandit'?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 1, 2010)

His birth name was Braith Ethian Madrigal.


Bandit is the name he gave himself. =]


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

needs more savagery


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> What kind of royal family names their kid 'Bandit'?



Maybe the Saudi's?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 1, 2010)

@Cynical: But Bandit isn't savage :3 not when he's not fighting


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 1, 2010)

when you said favorite food: chicken

i thought you said children ._.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 1, 2010)

:O
 I would never eat a child >_> hehehehe


----------

